# Primary arms extended mount.....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone use one? Do they hold zero very well? Are they tough? I know people recommend them all the time and say they are comparable to the Burris PEPR, curious to see what others thought.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Works fine for hunting, not exactly a long range precision mount as it only makes contact in a narrow area, I have one on my hunting AR-15, if you're looking for something super rock solid it will cost much more, so for the $$$ it is a good deal.


----------

